# very faint line on day 14 after FET



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi 

I have just done a first reponse pregancy test (early morning wee) on day 14 aftet FET and i have got a really really faint second line?

Has this happened to anyone else?

Should i take it that i am pregant? I have not had my period yet!!

look forward to hearing your views

Lizzylou
xx


----------



## flo10 (Oct 13, 2005)

Lizzylou,

Have you tested again? Keeping things crossed for you   

Kate


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi lizzylou really hope it is a bfp for you the fact that you got two lines it doesnt matter how faint is a really good sign sending you lots of       get another test hun but maybe try a different brand jo xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

I did do another test(the same brand) but urine was really diluted so the line was fainter. I am going to do another one tom morning so that will be day 16 and hopefully the line will be stronger!!!!

I am not holding too much hope as the embies may have implanted but will not carry on is what i have been told!!

love 

Lizzy lou
xxx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Lizzy Lou - My advice to you woud be just to remain cautious.  I had the same thing that happened to me a few weeks ago.  I tested for 4 days in a row and several times a day.  It remained positive but was always faint.  I got excited too quickly and on the 5th day, tested again and it was negative.  Think I had what is called a chemical pregnancy (early miscarriage) where the embryo may have implanted but not properly and basically it stops growing.

My embryologist told me that some get stronger and do survive and I really hope that happens for you, I really do.  I got excited too quickly and bang what a shock to loose it so quickly.

I would say remain positive but cautious and lets just hope the line gets stronger and stronger!!!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Jules

Thanks for your message I am trying to keep my feet firmly on the ground!!

Did you have any bleeding during your test time or did you get the neg before a bleed??

thanks
Lou


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Lou

I had no bleeding and I didn't bleed until 5 days after I got my first negative result.  I wanted to as I felt it would give me closure but not sure if it was the cyclogest & crinone that prevented it.

I did the usual 2 line tests for the first few days, then someone told me about the digital tests and I did them on the 4th day and the result pregnant came up within 20 secs.  Did one later in the day, same result - then on the 5th day - did another to show my Mum and it came up not pregnant.  Couldn't believe the change in one day but the clinic says if you have a miscarriage the levels drop fast.

Lets hope that things turn out better for you.  I know if I get to that stage again I won't get excited for a few weeks or until I get a strong positive.

Remember if the faint line gets stronger - things are good!


----------

